# Return to the car graveyard... 2012



## MD (Jan 2, 2012)

i visited this beginning of last year i think the place has a new owner and lots more stuff has fallen down.
it was a really shame to see the old Daimler dragged to one side  no much is left of it now 
anyways 1st sploor of the year 




pub by M D Allen, on Flickr





escort by M D Allen, on Flickr





side by M D Allen, on Flickr




aggro by M D Allen, on Flickr




cortina- by M D Allen, on Flickr




speedo by M D Allen, on Flickr





record-player by M D Allen, on Flickr




piston by M D Allen, on Flickr

some more on my flickr Inc the original set


----------



## st33ly (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow! This place looks interesting. Cheers for posting


----------



## muppet (Jan 2, 2012)

that mk2 ecsort looks worse than mine . some cool stuff there thanks for sharing


----------



## alex76 (Jan 2, 2012)

Cool shots as always MD… I’m so jealous as I now have a new job and can’t get out yet on an explore and my poor canon is gathering dust and I’m getting the urban shakes lol


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice one, need to get back here, great little site! Lovely photos mate!


----------



## MD (Jan 4, 2012)

cheers 
the site has new owners now


----------

